# IS THIS THE END FOR G SCALE AT RIDGE ROAD STATION



## TROYMALECKI (Dec 12, 2009)

RECENTLY I WENT TO RIDGE ROAD STATION AND THERE INVENTORY WAS VERY LOW ON MAJOR G SCALE LINES INCLUDING ARISTO AND USA. UPON CHECKING THE THERE WEBSITE IT CONFIRMED MY_ SUSPICIONS THAT RIDGE ROAD IS CUTTING BACK OR GETTING OUT OF THE TRAIN BUSINESS . OTHER WEBSITES ARE CONFIRMING THIS NOW._


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep it is confirmed by a person on another site, who called them, and they told him it was true!! Regal


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Like I stated in another post a week or so agoI have been dealing with them since 2001 and I had never seen their inventory so low..now my suspicions were correct! 
Too bad their lowest prices will be missed!

Bubba


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

1st of Many to fall i believe.

Had a freind that went to Aulbins recently

And said the shelves were bare almost.

Trainworld is watching large scale.

I think there will be far more going by the wayside this year

because prices are going thru the roof on LS stuff.


I buy from RLD Hobbies and feel that Robby gives me the best bang for the BUCK

Train Li Is also a great dealer and Axle and Joanne are some of the nicest folk in the hobby.

These 2 dealers work with there customers and give the best service ive seen and i trust them bolth

greatly.

They will continue to be my 1st go to dealers in the hobby .


Some have to fall for others to survive.........

But mark my words,

If prices keep going up at the rate they are,

In a few years we all could be looking at a new hobby cause LS wont be here...............


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Troy, 
I've noted that for the last two years on my visits there with the big track blowout they had recently I'm not surprised. I AM very saddened though. 

Chas


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By TROYMALECKI on 03 Jan 2011 08:43 PM 
RECENTLY I WENT TO RIDGE ROAD STATION AND THERE INVENTORY WAS VERY LOW ON MAJOR G SCALE LINES INCLUDING ARISTO AND USA. UPON CHECKING THE THERE WEBSITE IT CONFIRMED MY_ SUSPICIONS THAT RIDGE ROAD IS CUTTING BACK OR GETTING OUT OF THE TRAIN BUSINESS . OTHER WEBSITES ARE CONFIRMING THIS NOW._ 




I will grant you its possible...but..
I see nothing on their webpage that confirms, or even suggests this..
and what other websites are "confirming this now"?
there is no real proof, only speculation, in this thread..
anyone have anything better than rumours and speculation?

Scot


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Ridge Roads inventory for large scale is on sale. Piko buildings are half price, they have $70 box cars reduced to $15, and their Accucraft inventory is not being replaced either. Sure looks pretty serious. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## jparis153d (Feb 14, 2010)

What is the exact scale of the Piko box cars and reefers? 1/29 or 1/32? 
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

1/32 more or less. Not much detail on the cars.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jebouck on 04 Jan 2011 07:52 AM 
1/32 more or less. Not much detail on the cars.


Piko freight cars use MDC's old molds, they are closer to 1/32 standard gauge. The Cabooses are also old MDC molds but are 1/24 narrow gauge


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I just checked their website and if you want 1:20.3, you might as well go somewhere else cause there isn't hardly anything (which, unless the rumors are true, makes their statement about having the largest inventory of G scale trains between New York and Los Angeles rather suspect!) I don't know about you guys but I am biting the bullet and purchasing what I want to have for the next couple of years _now_ rather than wait and watch the prices go through the roof!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Remember this thread? http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/23/aft/118421/afv/topic/Default.aspx ??

So they go under (or quit carrying trains) -- you'll just order off someone else and save money....... That's what the sentiment was, right?


The fittest will survive..... right?

So NOW you're upset? 


Be careful what you ask for, you might get it.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 04 Jan 2011 05:40 AM 


Posted By TROYMALECKI on 03 Jan 2011 08:43 PM 
RECENTLY I WENT TO RIDGE ROAD STATION AND THERE INVENTORY WAS VERY LOW ON MAJOR G SCALE LINES INCLUDING ARISTO AND USA. UPON CHECKING THE THERE WEBSITE IT CONFIRMED MY_ SUSPICIONS THAT RIDGE ROAD IS CUTTING BACK OR GETTING OUT OF THE TRAIN BUSINESS . OTHER WEBSITES ARE CONFIRMING THIS NOW._ 




I will grant you its possible...but..
I see nothing on their webpage that confirms, or even suggests this..
and what other websites are "confirming this now"?
there is no real proof, only speculation, in this thread..
anyone have anything better than rumours and speculation?

Scot
Just give em a call if you don't believe it!! In the posts above one of the guys called them, and they confirmed it what more do you need call em yourself!! Also It was over on LSC where the thread that the guy had called em!! Regal


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got off the phone with Ridge Road. They are going out of business.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I visited Ridge Road Station in mid-December and their wall racks (USAT and Aristo) were completely filled. Plenty of stock of most everything. 

I visited RRS again last week (my son gave me a gift card for Xmas); the USAT and Aristo walls showed the top two shelves and the bottom one or two shelves empty. They were down to the last seven Aristo SS wide left switches. The stock of Kadees was thinner than usual. Possible they sold some?? 

I noticed a few days ago that a number of cars they had on sale with really low Internet prices, are no longer listed (that would mean they solld out of 'em). Likewise the Aristo SS switches are no longer listed. Has all the signs of a store that had a good Holiday season. Possibly better than most, since our area has shown a decent economy in the past few years (very few home foreclosures, etc.) 

Re-reading the above posts, I'm confused. Is RRS dropping trains, dropping Large scale trains, or completely "Going out of business"? Some of this may or may not be true, but let's wait for official word. Reading it on someone's website doesn't rule out miscommunication. 

JackM


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

The words were "We are going out of business". Direct quote from Elizabeth at Ridge Road.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Damn...


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Agreed....


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

I just called RRS & talked to Elizabeth to check on my order placed on Dec30th. I hadn't gotten any e-mail like I have in the past regarding the UPS tracking system. Although they are closing, any orders put in where the item is listed as "in stock" will be shipped out. My order was delayed due to the Holiday weekend. I told her I was very sorry to hear the news about the closing and wished her good luck.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Some folks just have a hard time dealing with we are closing even when it's straight from the source. Later RJD


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Well, some of us aren't so easily swayed by 21st century "We don't need to check. We're reporting it because someone else is reporting it" journalism. Elizabeth's name wasn't brought up til fairly late in this conversation. 

Remember back a couple months when MLS was "for sale"??


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Madstang on 03 Jan 2011 09:57 PM 
Like I stated in another post a week or so agoI have been dealing with them since 2001 and I had never seen their inventory so low..now my suspicions were correct! 
Too bad their lowest prices will be missed!

Bubba 





Just got off the phone with Gary at RRS and they are CLOSING DOWN COMPLETELY! State many reasons for closing the doors...no final date has been set.

Bummer! 

Bubba


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I think we have finally got to the point where "It's over, turn out the lights, and or the fat lady has sung, and all that rot!!" Now do ya beliez us!! Dagnabit!! I hate to say I tole ya so but uh oh ok, I won't I'll just think it to me self!! Hah LOL Regal


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Just got off the phone with Gary at RRS and they are CLOSING DOWN COMPLETELY! State many reasons for closing the doors...no final date has been set. 

Bummer! 

Bubba 


If you got it from Gary (or Rose) I would say it has now been properly vetted. Since it's more than just a train store, it'd be good if someone would buy it all and re-open under new management after a week of inventorying. Maybe something good will come out of it. I'll certainly miss the "kid in a candy store" rush I got everytime I went there. 

JackM 

Wonder how long my gift card will be good.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

wow! 
most unexpected!!  

Im going to take a drive out there tomorrow afternoon after work (if its not snowing along the lake shore) and take a look around.. 
I will post what I find out.. 

very sad.. 

Scot


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

What a shame







. I have been buying from them for a long time







. Always with great results all around







.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Fred, same issue with my order, just got confirmation tho. 

A bummer for sure. I remember the man that built the layout died a couple years ago. I think the owners are/were up there in age also. 

Again, a shame, I have ordered many items from them, and have even visited the store in 2008, glad I did! 

...this also answers why the reservation items were pulled off the site about a month ago.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 04 Jan 2011 03:55 PM 
I remember the man that built the layout died a couple years ago. I think the owners are/were up there in age also. 


The amazing indoor layout was mostly built by two gentleman.
Peter Todd, who passed away in 2008:










And Dave Rouse, who is still very much with us. 


If I go out there tomorrow, I will take some photos of the layout..
something I have never thought to do before, because "its always there"..

I have often wondered if Ridge Road Station might do better if they were closer to Rochester or Buffalo..instead they are out in the middle of nowhere,

a good 45 minutes to an hour from both cities.. 

(not they ever seemed to do too badly..but still, location has always seemed like an issue to me..)
of course, one of the reasons they were able to grow so big was the open land out that way..and less expensive land..
I believe the owner already owned all the land the store is built on, and he lives right next door..so location had its perks too..

No more train races!  


Ridge Road Station Train Races Steamup 

Train Races Video 

Peter Mills (the owner) was always a great host, thank you for everything Peter, and thanks to the whole staff out there.. 




Scot


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I bounced this off of a longtime friend and railfan in Rocherster, NY (A City of Quality) and he was quite surprised.


----------



## TROYMALECKI (Dec 12, 2009)

I HAVE TO SAY IT WAS WORSE THAN I THOUGHT, GARY HAS ALWAYS HELPED ME UP THERE SINCE I GOT INTO LS. SHAME BUT PART OF THE PROBLEM HERE IS NYS IS OUR ECONOMY, HIGH PROPERTY AND SALES TAXES. VERY TOUGH TO COMPETE EVEN IN THE BEST OF TIMES. IT WAS BECAUSE OF RRS I GOT INTO LARGE SCALE AND JOINED THE WESTERN NEW YORK GARDEN RAILWAY SOCIETY. HERE IN BUFFALO WE DO HAVE A HOBBY SHOP THAT CARRIES SOME G SCALE STUFF, NIAGARA HOBBY IN CHEEKTOWAGA NY OUTSIDE BUFFALO, THE STAFF THERE IS ALWAYS WILLING TO HELP WITH ANY QUESTIONS THAT I OR OTHERS HAVE AND CARRY A WIDE ASSORTMENT OF O HO AND N SCALE. I DO AGREE THAT RRS BEING THAT FAR OUT AWAY FROM ANY MAJOR CITIES AND HIGHWAYS DID HURT THEM THE LAST COUPLE YEARS.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

this is just sad! I work in the motorcycle industry and there are *3500* less motorcycle/atv shops in the US since the glory days of 2006! 
YES I SAID 3,500!


----------



## rochester rails (Nov 30, 2010)

My wish is this is not true, this is sad news. I live in Rochester and I have to say Peter Mills and his gang, especially his expert train guy Gary are great people. Peter's store is first class all the way. As someone mentioned in an earlier post--- every time he would go in there "he felt like a little kid in the candy store". DITTO to that! No doubt all us guys from the area will really miss them not to mention his customers around the US.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Madstang on 04 Jan 2011 02:22 PM 
Posted By Madstang on 03 Jan 2011 09:57 PM 
Like I stated in another post a week or so agoI have been dealing with them since 2001 and I had never seen their inventory so low..now my suspicions were correct! 
Too bad their lowest prices will be missed!

Bubba 





Just got off the phone with Gary at RRS and they are CLOSING DOWN COMPLETELY! State many reasons for closing the doors...no final date has been set.

Bummer! 

Bubba 
Forgot to say Gary did not devulge any reasons' saying he could not talk about them, other then that there was many not just one nfor closing.

Bubba


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

My dad talked to our friend in Rochester today. A friend of his went by RRS today, the place is emptying fast, most of the train stuff left is Large Scale, but then I don't remember there being much else outside of G other than three rail O when we were there in 2008, and dad is an HO modeller and came home empty handed. 

Even in 2008, they were blowing out their On30, and I brought back a Bachmann Climax for a friend for around $50...


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

Too bad, they had great customer service and great deals. Guess this will help other dealers in cornering the market. Prices will continue to rise. Check out the latest GR mag ads, prices are going up. I surely will be just buying parts as a lot of you have stated (although I can't keep my eyes off of that new Aristo 2-8-0), and doing more kitbashing. 

Ed


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Bought all my SS track from them this spring, it's a bummer their closing!


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

It is a real shame they are closing, I bought my first starter set from them years ago in 2006 and several other items since then. 
They had a nice website, nice customer service and decent prices on most of their items. 
Ridge Road Station will be misssed.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Still no word of this on there web.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I noticed their purge on track in early December and was able to pick up a few pieces. But the prices are creeping back up on the remaining stock. 40' aristo boxcars were $40.50 the other day . Today they are $45. Stuff like that. It is a bummer if they are closing their doors, but when you are the low price guy, you have to try and make it up on volume, and unfortunately, I don't think there's much volume.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

What surprises me is the WHOLE store is closing? The toys that you cannot get anyplace else in general? The Christmas selection was "to die for" (to quote my ex-wife). It was a huge pain to get htere from the southern tier of NY with any real time to shop but well worth it. I managed to grab some track deals (Thanks Mark for the heads up) on somehtings that I hope will not go to waste. Not near as much as I'd have liked, but a track sale never lasts long. 

Troy I agree that leaves us Niagara Hobby but I was in there Tuesday night and was the only customer for a good 20 minutes. From when I worked there 12 plus years ago they have no trains left now. Especially Large Scale. Heck I can't even get details and supplies there much anymore! Not like "the old days". The money I spent Tuesday night was on clearnce items on teh Evergreen and Plastruct racks. One sheet out of the Precision Porducts box tht I had to hunt for to find. Pretty sad really. 

Chas


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

You guys don't seem to realize the "little" guy in the big fish pond concept!! Don't get why you don't understand, they can't keep up anymore with the "Big Buyers Guys" !! More will be going by the wayside, maybe just maybe someday we will be locked into buying direct from the well head so to speak. When that happens look out you'll wish you still had high prices, when that happens and the monopoly sets in!! Regal 

Other than a few more buildings, I'm DONE! Just making use of what I already have unless some spectacular deal comes afore me!! Hah LOL 

OMG I just had a nightmare, you don't suppose "Wally Weird" is going into the train business do ya?????? yikes


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 06 Jan 2011 11:38 AM 
You guys don't seem to realize the "little" guy in the big fish pond concept!! Don't get why you don't understand, they can't keep up anymore with the "Big Buyers Guys" !! More will be going by the wayside, maybe just maybe someday we will be locked into buying direct from the well head so to speak. When that happens look out you'll wish you still had high prices, when that happens and the monopoly sets in!! Regal 

Other than a few more buildings, I'm DONE! Just making use of what I already have unless some spectacular deal comes afore me!! Hah LOL 

OMG I just had a nightmare, you don't suppose "Wally Weird" is going into the train business do ya?????? yikes I'm kinda curious what you mean by "Big Buyer Guys" I would have tought RRS _*WAS*_ one of the "Big Guys" based on their high visibility market presence???

****-Mart already is in some places, there was some discussion on the Kalmbach forums about ****-Mart model train supply, namely that is was almost all bottom feeder Bachmann, Model Power and Life-Like carp.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

No one specifically Vic, just the big guys eat the little ones up who can't compete, and then lose business thus putting them out of the loop of customers less customers, less buying means they wake up one day and decide we can't compete with the big guys, so lets cut our losses, and end it here fore we lose anymore than we have to. OR could be a bigger guy buying the littlier one who has MORE cash to lose or hopefully change the way the little guy did business, compete and stay alive under a new business/name. Regal


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Also remember the store was started 20 years ago after the founder's retirement from normal employment. 

I have seen many a hobby shop shut down due to it being "time to ACTUALLY retire" in the last ten plus years.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

do not know why but prices went up on web this afternoon,if you want to sell off keep prices the same or drop


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Dick413 on 06 Jan 2011 03:54 PM 
do not know why but prices went up on web this afternoon,if you want to sell off keep prices the same or drop 


I knew I should have ordered coal wagon and cargo car, in the Thomas section yesterday







. They were $28.00, now $35.00


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

The beauty of Free Enterprise 

Don, Your right you should have brought them they were way below dealer cost. 

I am telling all of you. Better buy want you want of Aristo over the next 2 months prices are going up March 1


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Dick413 on 06 Jan 2011 03:54 PM 
do not know why but prices went up on web this afternoon,if you want to sell off keep prices the same or drop 

Think about it if you are closing your doors, and going out of business, and the cat is out of the bag you might as well make as much money as you can!! Right?????? Regal


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Main causes I heard for the closing: 

1. The internet. 
2. New York state property taxes. (and its a BIG store..I can imagine the taxes are insane) 
3. The economy in general. 

I stopped out last night..talked to Gary for a bit. 
Stock is quite low, as others have said.. 
Nothing much on sale yet though, except for those Piko 1/32 boxcars listed on the website. 

The layout was the main thing I focused on..No word yet on its possible fate.. 
its too soon, there are no definate plans yet.. 
Its probably far too large for anyone to buy and preserve all in one piece, so bits of it will probably be sold off, 
and the rest will just have to be scrapped..(unless a miracle happens..you never know!) 
It would be amazing if it could somehow be saved! lets hope... 
Timeline for the final closing date of the store is the end of February.. 

The West Ridge Railway. 
(also known as "Peter's Starter Set") 
Built by Peter Todd and Dave Rouse of Rochester, NY, over the course of many years: 






















































































































































































Scot


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

Scot,
Thank you very much for the pictures. I've never had the pleasure of seeing the store or layout.
I'm envious of all of you who have.
Ralph


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot, never having the pleasure of visiting the store, I had no idea there was a layout of such proportions. It's very, very nice and I can imagine it was a great inspiration to those visiting and a delight for kids of all ages.

A man's dream come true in building the layout and then the inevitable demise when time passes. 

Thanks so much for posting the images.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

And what is not seen here is the great gift shop. If bringing your wife, she will never make it to the train section as she would spend all your train money in the gifts shop!!! 

So, do not bring the wife!! 

Office staff were very nice and friendly also, keep the wife there with the checkbook/charge card!!


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Scot, 
Thanks for posting the pictures. I especially like the roundhouse shots showing the detail. Peter and Dave built masters and made a mold for the walls. They once told me how much resin it took to pour one and the troubles they had keeping the mold flat while it set. In your first picture on top of the mountain to the right of the locomotive sits my favorite piece, the gold mine. It is not lighted in your shot but when it is an amazing amount of detail is visible including shiny gold tailings cascading down the mountain. Peter and Dave were/are absolute masters of layout building! 
Maybe sounding a bit like a eulogy but I would probably not be as involved in this scale of our hobby were it not for the close proximity of Ridge Road Station. Kevin Strong and I first laid track on a roadbed of mulch chips (bad idea-the mulch fouled the running gear) to run our live steamers at an early "train races" weekend when it was two days and by opening time on Saturday the parking lot was full and cars were lined up on both sides of the road. That led to tables then two portable layouts constructed for that event then displayed all over introducing live steam to the masses. Last spring was the last train races and almost no one came. 
Right now I'm waiting for a shipment from Ozark Miniatures where I used to just drive over there and buy them from the wall display, same for Trackside Details and Kadee plus many others. It is always sad to see negative changes in something you like. Janet and Peter, Gary and the staff always treated me like a king as they did with most customers except for the really difficult ones. They built the business from their passion for the hobby never doing anything in less than a first class manner. Likely there will never be another place like Ridge Road Station and we were lucky to have it right here in little old Holley, NY. 
Best, 
Tom


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot, again thanks for posting those pictures. Living in Michigan, so like many others I never visited the store but di enjoy there good service & low prices.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

^ Thanks Tom!

I found a really good video on youtube:

Ridge Road Station Video

(there are a few more there too..just search for Ridge Road station)

Scot


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, 
I've got you to blame for my building interest and collection of live steam models. Scot has a small part to play in that too. It's been years since I was able to attend the "train Races" in either Spring or Fall. Just bad timing with other mundane obligations and not so much the travel time. I've even got an "unfinished" entry for the rocket engine powered drag races! I suppose it will get re-purposed now. I will miss them greatly. The service WAS top notch. 

Thanks Janet & Peter! 

Chas


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Never made it out to the store, but I've ordered a few things from them over the years. I've always appreciated their service, their prices, and their willingness to sell individual AMS cars instead of making you buy a whole 4 or 6 car case (C&OCRy was good for that too). I've been wondering what was going on there as things disappeared off their website in the last few months, guess now I know. Any idea what's going to happen to those of us stuck waiting for items on "Accucraft time"? I ordered an AMS combine from Ridge Road a couple years ago, latest update from Accucraft has them arriving on the slow boat from China sometime next month, guessing they're probably arriving just after they turn out the lights and lock the door.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a lot of LOVE, HEART and TALENT went into that lay out. Wish I could have seen it up front and personal. Scott, thank you for the pics. nick jr


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I just got an e-mail from Ridge Road to say they will be able to get my AMS combine out to me. Talk about service, I'm really going to miss them.







Excited about the combine though!


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

I also just received an email from Marilyn at Ridge Road Station that confirms the store's closing: "Thank you for your patronage with us. It has just been announced that we will be closing within the next several months." I have a live steam Mason Bogie on order with them and the email went on to say they have the opportunity to fill the backorder if I still want the locomotive from them. It unfortunately looks like that will be my final purchase from Ridge Road Station.


----------



## leftyfretguy (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm another one that owes my addiction to large scale to Ridge Road Station! I bought my first live steamer there. I met many great people running live steam on Tom's track at the train races. The local guys like Tom and Don and Scot and the only time I met Ron Brown was at a train races. 
We are losing a wonderful resource. The people were always friendly, they made you feel like your business was very important. The train races were always fun and the fall open houses were great. My wife always wanted to go to the fall open house for the great food (so glad we went at the last minute this year) They had waitresses passing out shrimp, full size hot pretzels, cookies, brownies, wine etc. I am going to miss those days the most... 
Tom are you going to have a final/farewell steam up there? 
They will be deeply missed. 
Matt 
p.s. my video from the last train races


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Funny, but the few prices I watched are the same as they were a week ago. Someone did buy the 1:24 Aristocraft C16 for $220 in green that I had NO use for but they are attractive in the flesh. 

Anyhow, I got my last order from them today. For whatever reason, I found it appropriate to save the "Ridge Road Station" choo choo sticker off the plastic wrap of the kit.....


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By leftyfretguy on 07 Jan 2011 05:46 PM 

Tom are you going to have a final/farewell steam up there? 
They will be deeply missed. 
Matt 




Matt,
the store is closing at the end of February..
so there will be no more train races. 
or trainraces steamups..


great video btw! I take it the head-on collision was intentional? (I hope so! 

Scot


----------



## leftyfretguy (Jan 2, 2008)

Why not have one in February??? One way or another I will have to get over there before it is too late. 
A guy from our club heard he won't sell and doesn't want the buiding next door so it is coming down and will just be grass again. I wonder if I could get one of the big train gates for the front of my house... That would be a conversation piece! 
Matt


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Just placed a good size order the other day, prices were great! Love the layout they have there, was planning on visiting this year sometime possibly, guess that wont happen. Wish Aubins had a layout like that with the room they have......


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Why not have one in February??? 
Because it's too freakin' COLD!!! 
I hosted an "annual" Christmas Eve steamup and chicken barbeque in '98. Kevin, Jim and Ruth Strong and Dave Graley attended. We fired up in our sunspace then carried the locos to the garden track. It was fun running them in the snow. We then enjoyed a chicken barbeque I cooked with Jane's home made potato salad. Yum, but we only did it once. 
Interesting about the grass. I might stop and have a talk with Peter and Janet today on my way back from Niagara On The Lake. 
Tom


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 07 Jan 2011 06:29 AM 
Main causes I heard for the closing: 

1. The internet. 




Scot 
Interesting, due to their large internet presence (how I learned of and bought most of the stuff from them that I did).....did the owner expand on this when you spoke with him?


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

The internet being sited came as a surprise to me. I know quite a few people who bought over the net from RRS.
Maybe profit margins were too slim on internet sales.

And just maybe things were fine and the owners simply wanted to retire, enjoy life and didn't want/need to sell the business








Ralph


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

My thoughts exactly on both points.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I didnt speak to the owner about the "internet" comment..I spoke to Gary, the main "train guy" at the store.. 
We didnt go into any details..but the "internet" comment makes perfect sense to me in relation to the physical store itself. 

yes, they did a lot of internet sales, but they are FAR from the only place to buy things on-line!  
Internet buying in general can seriously dig into sales of any store, even if you also sell on the internet yourself.. 

"the internet" prevents people from driving to your store to buy things there, because they can more easily buy on the internet instead. 
"the internet" is a huge issue for any "brick and mortar" store staying in business..because it takes away a lot of sales.. 
So I think that is what was meant.. 
the fact that they also sell on the internet doesnt mean they dont also lose a lot of sales _because of_ the internet.. 
especially when it comes to the survival of a very large "brick and mortar" store with a lot of overhead.. 
the internet is a huge competitor.. 

Scot


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice photos and video , their layout is incredible. The mountains and trestle work is really nice and the roundhouse scene is simply STUNNING ! Sad to think the layout will probably be broken down and sold off in bits. It would be a nice tribute to the store and people who worked on that layout if Garden Railways magazine would feature their layout. Kevin Strong are you reading this? 
Ridge Road Station will be missed. 
Todd


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Good points Scot, especially the overhead comment. By memory, the store's footprint was larger than a small town grocery store.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By cape cod Todd on 08 Jan 2011 08:50 AM 
Nice photos and video , their layout is incredible. The mountains and trestle work is really nice and the roundhouse scene is simply STUNNING ! Sad to think the layout will probably be broken down and sold off in bits. It would be a nice tribute to the store and people who worked on that layout if Garden Railways magazine would feature their layout. Kevin Strong are you reading this? 
Ridge Road Station will be missed. 

Todd 


Too bad a club, or group, somewhere suitable, would purchase the whole thing and preserve it somewhere for it to be seen by anybody who would like to visit the area, and go see while there!! Regal


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Sad to think the layout will probably be broken down and sold off in bits 
Maybe the locals can form a club and take over the building and layout? It's been done before.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Since I've only been in back in model railroading - and G scale in particular - for less than two years, I've only been out to RRS seven or eight times - it's a 45 minute drive for me. But I've never thought of it as being a G scale store, or even a model railroad store first and foremeost. When I go in there I make a right turn into the model railroad department of a big, high end Christmas/toy store.

As far as I can remember, because I'm not interested in their other merchandise, there are large areas of the store set aside to Playmobil, Lego, other toy lines I'm not familiar with, and a big year-round Christmas store. The only other guality Christmas store I'm aware of in the Rochester area is Pam Yates' little Christmas boutique-type store in Wyoming, NY, southwest of Rochester. I'm excluding the big "Christmas store" in Henrietta because that's nowhere near the quality level of RRS Christmas merchandise. In other words, the ENTIRE store is closing, not just G scale. Perhaps we can't, or shouldn't, be blaming ourselves/website/Gscale for the demise of RRS. It may be, as has been suggested, simply that the owners of this fine establishment have simply decided to go fishin', although I'd think they'd want to maximize the rewards for their efforts by selling the business, or at least selling the name to someone who might want to open a high-class toy store closer to either Buffalo or Rochester (might I suggest Batavia - right on the Thruway?).

Model railroading is a fairly big hobby; Large scale is a small niche of a fairly big hobby. As has been mentioned elsewhere, in difficult economic times many people have to concentrate on putting food on the table, not hobbies. The toy business is probably suffering, too; likewise the "Christmas" business. Moreso, the higher-end toy and Christmas business. Maybe the timing is right for the owners to give up working their 14-hour days and enjoy their grandchildren.

Maybe we're flogging ourselves for nothing.

JackM


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Are they just eleiminating G scale or are they closiing the whole business/store?


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

It's the end J.J. store closing for good! as everyone has said previously! read back the previous pages!!! The "fat lady" will sing the end of February, according to the post!! Regal


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 08 Jan 2011 08:51 AM 
Good points Scot, especially the overhead comment. By memory, the store's footprint was larger than a small town grocery store. 



The layout alone is 2,000 square feet (bigger than an average house!)
and the store is 30,000 SF total:

RRstation article 

Scot


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

What about the drag strip track? 

Chas


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

The Diesel Queen and I stopped in to RRS today to check out what was left in large scale and to grab a couple of items. We spoke to Peter for a bit and he said basically he's not really a train guy, he's a businessman. So, it would seem to me that business might not be going as well as he would like. I don't really think that it is just an issue with large scale trains in particular, but business in general. -Kevin.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.democratandchronicle.com/article/20110114/BUSINESS/110114032/Ridge-Road-Station-toy-store-is-closing


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

That pretty musch says it all. Done deal. Later RJD


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

For what it is worth..........I just received 2 shipments from Ridge Road Station, and the packing of my items was the best I have seen from anyone. Sturdy boxes, pillows, strapping, arrows for proper orientation, just a very nice job. 

Jerry


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Same with mine, they were always good with packing. But the good news is, as one falls, another is added, I have already got my first order from another dealer, and good service and fast.


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

I was waffling back and forth over the Aristo Heavyweight set that RRS had on the web site over the Holidays. I was finally able to justify my purchase of the passenger cars and an E-8, plus some odds and ends of track assessories to my "Reason For Life." I called and had talked with Marylin, was told what I wanted was in stock. I placed the order, I was giddy. Life was good. I had the order confirmation and everything. After I completed my order, I noticed that the items were off the web site. I really felt fortunate to have finally bought some heavyweights and a dismal, after slobbering over them for almost a month. I felt I got the last of those items. 

A little over a week after my purchase, I got their e-mail telling me they would not be shipping the passenger cars or dismal. Of course the track assessories were in the mail. I called to see what was going on. I was dismayed at the response. Whoever the guy was answering the phone, seemed like it was an intrusion into his day. He finally transferred me to Marilyn, who told me the owner had shipped stock back to Aristocraft and as a result, no longer available for shipment. 

I understand the depressing atmosphere of closing a business. I can also relate to the uncertainty of life after losing one's livelihood. What I don't understand is if you are going to send inventory back to the manufacturer, why not pull it off the web site, instead of leaving it in place to mislead potnetial buyers. But it is what it is. 

I wish them well and will miss their contribution to our hobby. I just wish I could have made my purchase sooner, as it might have made a difference to more people on either side of the transaction. 

Thank you for letting me whine. 

Fil


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

Fil,

I had exactly the same thing happen to an order that I placed for Bachmann items. I received a confirmation of the order for a K-27 and some accessories that had been shown as available on the website when I placed it. After placing the order, the items disappeared from the website. Two days after placing the order, I called to check on it and was told they were backed up because of a large response to the holiday sales prices and would clear the backlog over the weekend. The following Tuesday, I received another order "confirmation" that none of the items were available and, therefore, nothing was being shipped. I guess I snoozed and lost.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Now that we defanetly know this source is going away Where do you intend to go for online rolling stock?

Links?

JJ


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

I was pleasantly surprised by Silver State Trains. I picked up a dual track bender from them off Evil Bait on New Years for about a bill and a half. So I will give them a good look, along with The Favorite Spot. As soon as I get a second wallet, I will head up to Kirkland and have some heart palpitations. Other than that, I will probably follow the herd to the usual on-line vendors. 

I have some gift money that is buring a hole in my pocket. 

Just sayin'... 

Fil


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

My brother and I had suspected something was up at Ridge Road. He called them a couple of weeks ago to place an order for some Aristocraft Aluminum switches and some more Litho Batteries. I think the order came to about $750.00 all told for what he wanted to purchase. He was told that they only had a few of the items in stock, so my brother asked if they could order the rest from Aristocraft. He was told that they had place thier order for the year and would not be placing any further orders and that he should find somewhere else to place his order for the switches and batteries. So my brother ended up placing the order directly with Aristocraft instead. It's sad to see them go especially after St Aubins closing thier Nevada store. We only have one Train shop here in Houston area that carries G scale trains, so we have to order a lot of items online, especially aluminum rail and track and motive power. I just hope that it does not follow suit of Ridge Road. 

Dan S.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Update! 
the layout at Ridge Road Station has been saved!  
I dont have specific details, but I know it has been purchased by an individual, (who I dont know personally) 
purchased essentially whole, and plans are in the works to move it all to a local Rochester area museum! 
More details as they become available. 

Scot


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Great news, Scot. That was a cool layout. It would have been a shame to see it gone forever. -Kevin.


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for that news Scot. Thats great to hear!

I also got back into G scale because of Ridge Road. Bought my pacific there in '98.. the same year I started working for the Arcade & Attica.
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Posted By John J on 15 Jan 2011 12:33 PM 
Now that we defanetly know this source is going away Where do you intend to go for online rolling stock?

Links?

JJ


I've been real happy with RLD Hobbies. RLD Hobbies


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jake that question was asked in January ha ha! I'm sure JJ figured it out by now. 

Anyway, since this thread has been revived and re-cast to be about the RRS layout, how about some pictures of that layout to see what this is all about? 

Surely someone took a picture once.... all of us left coasters want to know! 

Greg


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 13 Apr 2011 08:23 AM 
Jake that question was asked in January ha ha! I'm sure JJ figured it out by now. 

Anyway, since this thread has been revived and re-cast to be about the RRS layout, how about some pictures of that layout to see what this is all about? 

Surely someone took a picture once.... all of us left coasters want to know! 

Greg 

Greg,
go back to page 1 of this post! 
Scot


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I just did, so what? There's no links and no pictures on the first page... so besides wasting my time reading the first page again at your behest, does anyone else have a picture of the layout? 

(Scot, remember that not everyone's "pages" are the same number of posts, maybe yours is set higher than the default) 

Greg


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

That is indeed great news Scot! There had been a few photos of it on the Store website but that seems to be down this morning? Of course they did not do the layout justice. What i recall was that it had automatic operation of 7 or 9 trains on separate levels? The upper most level not only traversed the layout room but explored out into the various rooms in the store. I believe as they had added the Christmas section of the store that the layout there was not tied into "Peter's Starter Set"? There were a few other suspended layouts that were running over the years too. But I digress/ 

The main layout however was quite detailed with many very interesting static displays and many running trains. 

Chas


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 13 Apr 2011 08:31 AM 
I just did, so what? There's no links and no pictures on the first page... so besides wasting my time reading the first page again at your behest, does anyone else have a picture of the layout? 

(Scot, remember that not everyone's "pages" are the same number of posts, maybe yours is set higher than the default) 

Greg OK, then go locate Scot's posted reply in this topic date/time stamped 07 Jan 2011 06:29 AM and you'll have you pictures.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 13 Apr 2011 08:31 AM 
I just did, so what? There's no links and no pictures on the first page... so besides wasting my time reading the first page again at your behest, does anyone else have a picture of the layout? 

(Scot, remember that not everyone's "pages" are the same number of posts, maybe yours is set higher than the default) 

Greg 




Greg,
if you see one page in this topic, there are a ton of photos on the very page you are reading right now..
not links, actual photos in the thread.
if you have two pages, they are either on page 1, or page two.
you probably dont have three pages in this topic, but if you do, the photos are on page 1, 2 or 3.
its really not hard..give it another try..

Scot


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's a video of the Ridge Road Station layout. 
Dan 

http://www.youtube.com/user/Rachmaninov08#p/u/15/hvLaKP5IODE


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

For what it is worth, the photos show up on page 3 when I view the posts. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

That's quite a layout! Oh, by the way, I found them on page 5 (for what it's worth.)


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Aha! That's what I was afraid of. I really don't know how much monitor settings can change the pagination of a thread. According to what Steve posted, monitor settings can change it a lot. I really was not trying to be sarcastic when I wrote "for what it is worth." I just wanted to express that I did not know how much my current monitor settings might vary with those on another computer. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 13 Apr 2011 10:53 AM 
Aha! That's what I was afraid of. I really don't know how much monitor settings can change the pagination of a thread. According to what Steve posted, monitor settings can change it a lot. I really was not trying to be sarcastic when I wrote "for what it is worth." I just wanted to express that I did not know how much my current monitor settings might vary with those on another computer. 

Yours, 
David Meashey Dave

It really doesn't have anything to do with your monitor. It has to do with what value you have saved in the "Item Per Page:" setting in your MLS - User Profile - Settings - Forum Preferences. The default setting is for 10 items per page, so if you divide the number displayed in the "Replies" column (e.g. Active Topics Page, Not Read Page, etc.) you can determine how many pages you'll see (yes I know it's already done for you), but if you include what your "Items Per Page" setting is and what page you see a reply on within your reply then any other member can locate what page they'll find the reply based on their "Items Per Page" setting.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, I'm good so far as using the machine goes, but the settings side is another world for me. I thought it had to do with how large stuff was set for a monitor (type fonts, etc.). Usually I don't try to mess with those settings, but I know others are more clever when it comes to that. Sorry. 

Thanks for clarifying, 
Dsvid Meashey


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave

The settings that we're speaking of only pertain to MLS and how you want MLS to display in your browser, and are stored on the MLS server in your profile in the forum software. So that any time you connect to MLS regardless of which computer you happen to use, when you Login and identify yourself (i.e. User ID & Password) then MLS knows how you want things displayed. These settings have no effect on how any other web site displays in your browser.

Think of this way, you open a new document in MS/Word, then you can use the Page Setup... option on the File menu, then you go ahead and compose your document's content and save your file.

When you create the next new document, when it opens if you want the Page Setup to be the same as the previous document then you'll have to manually have to go back in and make the changes.

However, any time you reopen that first document all the Page Setup settings you made when you created it are remembered.


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

Why don't you guys check out the video of the Ridge Road Station layout I posted this morning and enjoy Railroading. 

Dan


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Scot, there are now 6 pages... as is evidenced by the other responses... you cannot tell people which page stuff is on unless you are sure your settings are the same.

As I said, mine are default... all you could have said is that there were pictures earlier in the thread, instead of a cryptic "read page 1" so I'm searching for some hidden clue or link.

This happens all the time to newbies.

Greg 


Update... I see the attitude factor, looks like some of the stuff is your video and pictures too... they are on page three... for people set to default.. I'll remember....


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 13 Apr 2011 07:24 PM 

Update... I see the attitude factor, 


Thats ok, I know you cant help it.
apology accepted.
Scot


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Your attitude... stuff it


----------



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

Now Boys, 

Let's play nice. 

loco Lee.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Regarding the title of this thread, I do believe it is indeed the very end. I ordered two Piko siding track sets just a few days ago, at an incredible price may I add. That means very low







. I tried to access the Ridge Road site on Monday and got the Internet Explorer cannot display this page, etc.







Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage







Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

RRS..... R.I.P.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 13 Apr 2011 06:31 AM 
Update! 
the layout at Ridge Road Station has been saved!  
I dont have specific details, but I know it has been purchased by an individual, (who I dont know personally) 
purchased essentially whole, and plans are in the works to move it all to a local Rochester area museum! 
More details as they become available. 

Scot


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I am not sure why my reply keeps going away when I hit submit......problems with MLS and IE9 now???? 

Anyhow, Interesting Scot, as I heard a different story just this weekend. Have you heard which museum by chance? I hope that this layout does get saved.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 13 Apr 2011 09:03 PM 


Anyhow, Interesting Scot, as I heard a different story just this weekend. Have you heard which museum by chance? I hope that this layout does get saved. 

Garrett,
please send me an email to: sscotsman at yahoo dot com
thanks,
Scot


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Odd, and barely worth mentioning







. Ridge Road's site came back up last night when I clicked on it. However, no products were found under any category







. I'll bet Peter and Janet wish they had this much publicity while their business was up and running


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

And, as of now, the site simply lists an "under construction" page.

Thanks for the memories Peter. God bless you and the family. 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Should it not read *"Under de-construction"?*


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Madman on 23 Apr 2011 07:18 PM 
Should it not read *"Under de-construction"?*










No I think it should read Under Dis assembly









JJ


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Say what ?????


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow. 13 pages so far on the demise of RRS. I never had a chance to visit the store in person but it must have been something because of all the fuss being generated in it's wake!


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I never had the opportunity to visit either. But I bought alot of stuff from them. They were truly a first class outfit. Their prices were excellent. Their service was second to none.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

When they started it was essentially as a Large Scale only Store. To walk in the place it was warehouse sized with literally cases of items on display. Multiples of everything. Then to learn there was a stock room that was the same dimensions above the show room floor was astounding! As they grew they added high end toys and then a HUGE Christmas shop too. As Large scale started it's slow downward spiral they then started selling other trians and more diecast collectables. Sadly the LArge scale stock on the floor the last few years was dwindling. My last few "in store" purchases were almost always floor stock and they had to find the boxes etc. My last purchass last fall were when I was clued into the big track sale. Alas a bit too late to get the track I really needed BUt I got some of it. I know I will miss my trips there. Especially the train races even though I haven't made it to one in several years. Any news on what will become of the Train Race drag strip? 

Chas


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By wchasr on 24 Apr 2011 08:01 PM 
Any news on what will become of the Train Race drag strip? 

Chas 



I do know the stainless double-track mainline from the dragstrip was sold..not sure to who, but Im pretty sure they bought only the track, not the whole "drag strip" itself..
the supports were probably scrapped..or (more likely) it's still sitting out there..





Scot


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They were good to deal with, too bad I could not attend the races... I always thought the web site was strange, like the trains were an afterthought, but I see that it was their main business. I always seemed to have difficulty negotiating the site, but I was always happy with the transactions.

Did the drag strip only support rocket power?

Greg


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

Enough already!

Take your personal attacks elsewhere as they do not belong here! 

Jim Francis, Moderator


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Offending posts deleted.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 26 Apr 2011 09:10 PM 

Did the drag strip only support rocket power?

Greg 





I believe so, yes..It was stainless track, so in theory it would be easy to hook up track power and run electric trains on it, but I doubt this was often done..
personally I never saw it done..although im sure it was probably done occasionally..
but not much point to it really, as an electric train could only run up and down the line, reversing back and forth, and they had the big indoor layout to run electric trains on..
so it was most likely used mostly for rocket power..

Scot


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

No Scot,
Back several years ago there was some Electric powered trains on it but the Rocket powered ones were the "stars" of the show.









This shot should show that at least at one point they had a transformer out there!

Chas


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott;

I would have liked to have tried this electric on the drag strip track. It appears that the track may have been long enough to allow me to accelerate it to its 10V limit. Of course, I would have had to contrive something to catch it safely at the end of the run.










Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By wchasr on 27 Apr 2011 05:56 AM 
No Scot,
Back several years ago there was some Electric powered trains on it but the Rocket powered ones were the "stars" of the show.









This shot should show that at least at one point they had a transformer out there!

Chas






Chas,
that transformer was *always* there during the train races! 
that was the power pack used to ignite the rocket engines..
the clips on the track supplied the power to set off the rocket engines.

I agree its possible track powered trains ran at some point on the track, but I doubt it was commonly done..
(I dont know if model rocket engines use different power than regular model train transformers)

Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

At one point there was going to be a live-steam race on the track! 
Tom Bowdler was challenged to a "Ruby drag strip race"! 
Someone was working on a modified ruby..(I dont recall who it was..) 
and wanted to race it when it was completed.. 
But the race never happened..the two challenging Ruby's never made it to the train races at the same time.. 

Scot


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't have the photos here but I remember a souped up (re-motored) Stainz running against a stock stainz and a few other trains that were pure electric. I'd wondered if there were any slot car chassis trains that ran? Easy enough to do I suppose if you had a nice setup like RRS to run at. I have someplace a Buzz Lightyear toy that was going to be re-motord either into a slot car style chassis and motor OR a rocket powered toy. Geuss I will never get that chance now. 

Chas


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

A few more pics of the train races.. 
There was once a FLYING Aristocraft RS3! :O 

Not the best photo, but here you can see the RS3 flying through the air, after speeding off the ramp: 









And here is the poor loco after being picked up by its owner: 








(obviously the owner *wanted* it to fly!  and knew it would be damaged..but had the ramp set up anyway!) 

Normally people would stand on that deck and catch the rocket-cars thats made it to the end of the line without falling off.. 
they were often hot! so thick oven mits were used, or those pieces of foam you can see in the top photo.. 

And a few shots of challengers at the starting gate: 
























































Scot


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ohhhhh....MAN!! That is totally _AWESOME!!! Please _tell me that they are still doing this!!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

There were track-powered races on the track, at least in the earlier years of the races. They weren't nearly as exciting as it was all dependent on gear ratio. There were also "alternative power" categories occasionally such as wind-up propeller, etc. But for all practicality, it was a rocket drag strip, with some rather spectacular crashes too. 

Later, 

K


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Never realized this had existed. Sure would be cool to do. Thanks for the pics Scot. Later RJD


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope that large volumes of adult beverages were part of this...to the point I would be worried if they were not! 

Looks like a good time regardless!


----------



## Gravy Train (Mar 6, 2011)

I got to visit last year... nice store, I bought USA B&O PASSANGER CARS for less then I've seen them any where eles. Thanks for the photos. The rocket trains looked like alot of fun to watch. I quit messing with rockets 40 years ago when I made a rocket out of a used metal CO2 cartraige and match heads and it blew up causing my close friend at that time 67 stiches in his face.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I hope that large volumes of adult beverages were part of this... 
Actually, no. Just some really great "red hots" and "white hots." (Rochesterians past and present know of which I speak.) Now, can someone please overnight me a frozen pack of Zweigels? I'm hungry! 

Later, 

K


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By East Broad Top on 27 Apr 2011 06:01 PM 
I hope that large volumes of adult beverages were part of this...
Actually, no. Just some really great "red hots" and "white hots." (Rochesterians past and present know of which I speak.) Now, can someone please overnight me a frozen pack of Zweigels? I'm hungry! 

Later, 

K 

Do not know those, but have had a Nick Tahou Garbage Plate the last time I was in Rochester, a City of Poverty...does that count toward something?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The mere fact that you survived Tahou's counts towards something. I ended up at Nick's on a very small handful of occasions. (Nick's wasn't a place you "went," rather a place you "ended up.") Among Nick's endearing qualities, however, was that it has been keeping the old Bufallo, Rochester, & Pittsburgh depot alive. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By East Broad Top on 27 Apr 2011 06:01 PM 
I hope that large volumes of adult beverages were part of this... 
Actually, no. Just some really great "red hots" and "white hots." (Rochesterians past and present know of which I speak.) Now, can someone please overnight me a frozen pack of Zweigels? I'm hungry! 

Later, 

K 
Getting some hots ain't so hard...cept on your pocket book. Got me a wife that grew up in Rochenchester...and Reds and Whites are a natural part of her, now our, diet. We used to have relatives visit us from there...with a suitcase of hots and dry ice...but no more. Now, I gotta do it the "hard on the pocket book" way....here. https://www.nystyledeli.com/cgi-bin...&se=Hots&op=eq&nu=0&ml=50&tf=dl_location&to=f

Zweigels reds and whites...and other stuff.

We have a 25th Wedding Anniversary this year...and there will be some hots here around then.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By East Broad Top on 27 Apr 2011 06:29 PM 
The mere fact that you survived Tahou's counts towards something. I ended up at Nick's on a very small handful of occasions. (Nick's wasn't a place you "went," rather a place you "ended up.") Among Nick's endearing qualities, however, was that it has been keeping the old Bufallo, Rochester, & Pittsburgh depot alive. 

Later, 

K Yes, I survived....not sure about my host's plumbing however..... Some of the "locals" at the joint also were interesting, one young lady had a near "wardrobe malfunction" whilst trying to reach something BEHIND the counter and got a verbal lashing by the management for the event. That place was the closest thing I can think of to actually being in a John Waters movie outside of my one trip to the Baltimore Greyhound terminal (don't talk to anyone with shopping bags). 

Yes on the depot (cool old building), and if you walk behind the joint and brave the "Urban Outdoorsmen" you can see the abandoned subway tunnels (West) under the main highway. Track was still intact in 2008....and while Ridge Road will unfortunately be gone, hopefully these sights are still there when I go back to Rochester, the home of Genny Cream Ale.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Most of the subway tunnel is being filled in..I think work on the fill has started out on the west end (by Nick Tahous)
many locals are calling it a bad move..but I think its the only option..
A road exists over the tunnel from Nick Tahous all the way to the Genesee River! about half a mile..
Broad street is essentially a long bridge, covering the tunnel (from the surface it looks like a normal city street..you would never even know its built over a tunnel!)
filling in the tunnel will eliminate all the maintance involved with the "bridge" and save the city a ton of money in the long run.
the tunnel is being kept over the river however, and plans are to convert into some kind of pedestrian walkway..which I think would be very cool..





Originally the Erie Canal occupied the lower portion of the bridge..the lowermost arches, and the upper portion (with the small arched "windows") did
not exist during the canal era..the upper portion, with the windows, and then the road over the top (now Broad Street) was built after the canal was abandoned.
here is a postcard showing what it looked like when it was the canal:
Erie Canal Postcard


Looking from the west side of the river, to the east, the large building at the end of the bridge is the Rundell Library, Rochester's main downtown library.
the canal bed (and the subway) runs UNDER the building! we will soon be walking underneath it on this tour.
[img]
Notice the little square opening under the library..there are people standing in that window! (I added in a red arrow in the photos above)
and a close-up below, We will get to that on the tour..
[img]


The LV station is located at the Eastern end of the tunnel.

Here are people lined up ready to enter the tunnel..this is the west side of the river, right next to the "War Memorial" (Blue Cross Arena)
[img]


Walking along the bridge..this is looking back the way we came: 
[img]


We are now under the library! heading back up into the light, toward the eastern entrance to the tunnel, near the Dinosaur BBQ. 
[img]

[img]


And now we come out into the light at the East end of the tunnel..this is the back side of the Dinosaur BBQ - LV passenger station: 
[img]


Remember the photo above where there were people standing in the square window under the library? here we are looking out that same window! :)
View is west across the Genesee river, from literally underneath the Rundell library. Broad street (the way we came in, the subway tunnel) is to the right: 
[img]

[img]


[img]
And that concludes the tour! :)
More info on the Rochester subway:

[url="http://www.railroad.net/articles/railfanning/rochestersubway/"]Subway Link 1[/url]
[url="http://www.rochestersubway.com/rochester_subway_history.php"]Subway link 2[/url]

Scot


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice Pictures, Scot. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Cool. In my years there, I never made it to the subway grade. It was on "the list," but most cool things I did in Rochester were done in the line of duty, and I managed to miss out on shooting any of the stories that would have taken me to the grade. Cool to see the pictures, and bummer that they're filling it in. (Understandable, but a bummer.) And you _had_ to mention the Dinosaur, didn't you... One of the perks of covering "boring" court cases--long trial lunch breaks meant "Dinosaur!" 

@ Mike, curse you for that site, though $7 for a pint of Abbot's borders on extortion. Besides, there's something about Abbot's that's best enjoyed sitting on the beach at Lake Ontario. To enjoy it anywhere else--while tasty--wouldn't give the full experience. May have to order a pack of hots, though. Now, if they could send me some Tom Wahl's root beer, I'd be all set. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Filling it in will do little unless the pull the bridge off top....if they are just filling it with dirt/rubble. How to get compaction will be the real problem.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the tour Scot very interesting. Later RJD


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 28 Apr 2011 03:13 PM 
Filling it in will do little unless the pull the bridge off top....if they are just filling it with dirt/rubble. *How to get compaction will be the real problem. * *

* 


Good point. Why fill it in? From the photos it would seem that leaving it open and creating some sort of public space, would make more sense. And all of this has what to do with the closing of R.R.S. ?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Reportedly, one of the reasons to fill it was to give the local DOT folks, something to do. 

And what does it have to do with RRS? One cannot take the subway to RRS anymore from Nick Tahou's after eating a garbage plate.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

The subway has nothing to do with R.R.S...but the subway was brought up in this thread, so it is being discussed, simply because some people are interested. 
that is allowed..there is nothing wrong with thread drift!  

and its not true that the subway tunnel is being filled in "to give the local DOT folks something to do"..and its also not true that "leaving it open and creating some sort of public space, would make more sense"..the portion that is being filled is just a dank dark underground tunnel, with no natural light, and really no redeeming qualities at all.. 
the part that is not being filled in is the portion under the bridge, which I have the photos of above..that section will make a nice scenic walkway, since it looks out over the river and has natural light. 

and there really are serious maintenance issues invloved with maintaining a half-mile long city street built over the top of a 100 year old tunnel..The problems arent very visable above ground, but there is a lot of decay going on under the street..I have been in the tunnel, and I agree that filling it in makes the most sense, by far, and will be the FAR cheaper option in the long run. 
here are some more pics of the tunnel, this is west of the bridge, looking off into the darkness: 



















That is the portion that is being filled in..there is nothing worth saving there.. 
the portion that is *not* being filled in is shown in the photos above.. 

For two main reasons, filling in the tunnel makes a lot of sense: 
1. The cost of filling it in will be far cheaper than continuing to maintain the tunnel indefinately. 
2. The tunnel is now useless, has been useless for decades, will always be useless into the future, and it wouldnt make a pleasant walkway anyway.. 

another thing, that isnt a pleasant topic, or "politically correct" to discuss, but is also a factor.. 
the tunnel is a night-time home for some of Rochester's homeless..filling in the main underground tunnel will displace them, which is sad, because they might not have 
anywhere else to go.. 
but the remaining "open" part of the tunnel, under the bridge and under the library, will be easy to keep as a "pedestrian friendly" walkway.. 
(at least during the day anyway..I doubt people will want to go down there at night, even after its "fixed up"..) 
but if the main underground portion was NOT filled in, and was also attempted to be turned into a long dark unpleasant pedestrian walkway, 
the "regular public" wouldnt want to use it anyway, even during the day, because it would remain scary, for several different reasons.. 
So its just not practical to save that portion of the tunnel, for a multitude of reasons..cost and maintenance being the main factors..but other reasons as well. 

Getting back on topic..I expect to have new news about the Ridge Road Station layout next week! 
things are moving along..stay tuned for that.. 

Scot


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot, 
I'd neer seen shots of teh subway before! Thanks for sharing! Too bad the drag strip won't be preserved someplace! I'm glad the layout will live on someplace though! In your opinion is it worth making a trip to the store from down here before the doors close forever? 

Chas


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By wchasr on 29 Apr 2011 08:00 AM 
Scot, 
I'd neer seen shots of teh subway before! Thanks for sharing! Too bad the drag strip won't be preserved someplace! I'm glad the layout will live on someplace though! In your opinion is it worth making a trip to the store from down here before the doors close forever? 

Chas 


Chas, im pretty sure the store is already closed..
there has been some conflicting info on their offical closing date..I heard "end of February" initally..
then I saw something that said June! but June makes no sense..
I was last out there in March, the store was virtually gutted then..Even if they arent offically closed yet, im sure there is nothing to see..
so no, it is definately NOT worth it to go there now..its far too late.

Scot


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Scot, I don't mind thread drift. I do it myself at times. It brings in more interesting facts that we might otherwise never have known of. 
I still am trying to think of how the compaction is going to be accomplished however. Short of cutting holes in the street above and filling the tunnel with concrete, which would be prohibitively expensive, I know of no other method to compact on the horizontal.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Why would the material in the tunnel need to be compacted? You could fill it 90% full just by pushing dirt in. Yeah it would settle a bit...but if you really didn't want a 1' gap at top, you could pump a slurry in there from the street above. Of course, you'd have to block up the ends of the tunnel.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Because if you wish to stop subsidence problems the last thing you want is something unstable below.....sounds like they are creating a worse one IMO, supporting the comments made that it was a big push to get DOT money and put people to work...


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Three weeks ago, June 25, 2011:

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...lash" width="640" height="510" allowscriptacc 




As of yesterday, July 17, the railroad is completely cleared out and moved..safely in storage.

It is now owned by the Genesee G Gauge Railway Society (GGGRS) of Rochester, NY. 


Nothing is left at Ridge Road station, the main structure of the building has been sold, (actually two large buildings side-by-side)

and they are nearly gone, only a skeleton remains, and that soon will be gone as well. The buildings have been in the process of being dismantled over the past month, while we worked to move the railroad..for several weeks, the railroad was "open to the sky" and we had to cover parts of it with tarps, in case of rain..
fortunately, it has not rained! bad for the farmers and the gardeners, but good for this project.

The Railroad will eventually be set back up, although probably not in the *exact* same configuration as before,
depending on the layout of the new facility...but we have saved 90% of the railroad, all the main "scenes" have been completely preserved! 

Over the next few months, the plan for rebuilding the railroad will get worked out. (it will stay in the Rochester area)
I will post more details about that as plans develop. We have a home for the railroad! 
and it will be open to the public again, eventually..

I will probably start a new thread here on MLS: "Saving the Ridge Road Station Railroad"..
plus there will be a webpage as part of the GGGRS page. 

I have lots more videos and photos of the whole process.. 


Its very sad to see Ridge Road station gone..it was an amazing store! (20 years, 1991 - 2011)

but im very happy the railroad has been saved! members of the GGGRS have worked hundreds of hours over the past month to get it out..

and it was most definitely NOT designed to be portable!  

stay tuned! more to come! 


Scot


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Scoty, 

The second video comes up marked "Private". 

Andre


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Really sad to watch those vids. Glad I got to see it when I did.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Andre, 
try it now..should be fixed. 
thanks, 
Scot


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is a video I posted earlier in this thread of RRS when it was alive and thriving it's a great layout! 

http://www.youtube.com/user/Rachmaninov08#p/u/15/hvLaKP5IODE


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot when they rebuild it, be a good idea to do so in a modular manner that should the need ever arise again to move it, be a lot easier if it just needs to be unbolted


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot... Thanks for posting the videos. They could be described as depressing but time does march on, memories linger then fade. 

Sure glad that the layout was able to be salavged and used.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot...thanks for the videos. I got to RRS once during one of my trips back there to visit relatives. Your videos brought back a lot of memories about what was where...I really recall the unique Xmas stuff they had. I hope you guys find a stable place to re-erect the layout...one where you KNOW you'll be able to stay a while.


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Scott for fixing the video, that rally must have been some shop in it's heyday. On another note how is you On2 projects going?

Andre


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot, 
I've got a couple of questions- 
1. Where in Rochester will the layout be housed? 
2. Will the GGGRS website have more info or will it be on your site? 

The GGGRS site is pretty lacking in information about the club itself. Hopefully with you in charge, you'll be able to beef it up. 
Thanks for the videos documenting the break down of the RRS layout. 
Dave 
(Penfield, NY)


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave Ottney on 27 Jul 2011 02:58 PM 
Scot, 
I've got a couple of questions- 
1. Where in Rochester will the layout be housed? 

Dave, it will be in the Rush-Henrietta area.. since things arent finalized yet, I dont want to be more specific than that right now!  but I will be more specific when I can be.. Posted By Dave Ottney on 27 Jul 2011 02:58 PM 
2. Will the GGGRS website have more info or will it be on your site? 


It will be on the GGGRS site, not on my personal site. 
Posted By Dave Ottney on 27 Jul 2011 02:58 PM 
The GGGRS site is pretty lacking in information about the club itself. 

Is it? hmm..I suppose you are right..although I have never considered that before!
I will try to add some more information..
I guess I have assumed that the calendar page and the photo page gives a detailed view of the things we do..
but perhaps not! thanks for that observation, its something useful to consider..

The club doesnt have a lot planned for the summer, but in the Fall we will be doing shows again..
we will have the annual Autumn train display at Bristols Garden Center..and we always do the RIT show in December,
(along with the Upstate Steamers )

Stop out and say Hi!  


thanks,
Scot


----------



## TROYMALECKI (Dec 12, 2009)

Well I started this dreadful thread I might as well end it. We deal with another fallen flag of a large scale brick and mortor retailer. But our large scale lives will go on to another online vendor or shop. Lets hope whats left can weather the storm and stay afloat to satisfy our needs. As of right now I declare this thread a dead issue and lets get on with happy g scaling. Thanks to all Troyo


----------

